# Port of Entry queries



## Whitby (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Many thanks for all the help that people have provided on this forum during the past eight months - my CR1 visa turned up yesterday afternoon, with flights booked for early next week. A very stressful journey has almost reached it's conclusion (touch wood)!

I had a few other questions regarding what I need to do upon first entry into the US (mainly practical questions, I suppose) if anyone had any input - I don't want to mess it up now... 

1. The Mysterious White Envelope - the one which shouldn't be opened/tampered with/looked at etc. - says that it must "_not be packed - it must be hand-carried_". Presumably this means it mustn't be put in checked luggage (obviously) but putting it in your carry-on is fine. Surely it doesn't literally mean that, if the Border Official sees you taking it from your carry-on, he'll have you on the next flight back to the UK, does it? Seems a silly question, but if there's a choice between abiding by the letter of the instructions and the spirit, it seems safer to go by the former in all cases re: US visas..!

2. Various people seem to have had different experiences of which Immigration queue to use when arriving at the Port of Entry - it would seem quicker to use the US Citizens and Green Card holders queue, but is this acceptable or (as not yet technically processed as a Permanent Resident) will I be sent packing to the non-US line?

3. USCIS advise that the actual 'Green Card' will pop through the letterbox in around six months' time. I've seen anecdotes suggesting it is generally much quicker than this - should I start to get worried if I don't receive anything after two months or so?

Thanks for everyone's help on all this - with any luck I'll soon be in a position to assist others who are just starting out on the same adventure 

Whitby


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Where will you be heading to?
On-board is fine but do not bend or otherwise damage it.
Use the Green Card queue.
Go by the official information.
Remember to wait two weeks before you apply for your social security number to give bureaucracy time to process your entry and status information.


----------



## Whitby (Jun 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> Congratulations!!! Where will you be heading to?
> On-board is fine but do not bend or otherwise damage it.
> Use the Green Card queue.
> Go by the official information.
> Remember to wait two weeks before you apply for your social security number to give bureaucracy time to process your entry and status information.


Thanks! Will be flying into New York JFK (and then on to Santa Fe) so am assuming they're fairly used to PoE procedures. I ticked the "please send me a SSN number" on the DS-230 so I think this ought to get mailed straight to me once I'm processed, right?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Whitby said:


> Thanks! Will be flying into New York JFK (and then on to Santa Fe) so am assuming they're fairly used to PoE procedures. I ticked the "please send me a SSN number" on the DS-230 so I think this ought to get mailed straight to me once I'm processed, right?


You have plenty of overlay in JKF? I would follow up in person at the local Social Security Office (also a study in antropology - bring book and water) as without SS# you are somewhat handicapped when it comes to drivers license, bank accounts ...


----------



## Whitby (Jun 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> You have plenty of overlay in JKF? I would follow up in person at the local Social Security Office (also a study in antropology - bring book and water) as without SS# you are somewhat handicapped when it comes to drivers license, bank accounts ...


Yeah, will have many hours! Am anticipating a 2-3 hour wait at JFK to get processed. Just what you want after a Transatlantic flight... 

Thanks for suggestion re: SSN, will follow up with them after a fortnight or so...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Whitby said:


> Yeah, will have many hours! Am anticipating a 2-3 hour wait at JFK to get processed. Just what you want after a Transatlantic flight...
> 
> Thanks for suggestion re: SSN, will follow up with them after a fortnight or so...


You could have taken a boat.
FYI - nobody knows what a fortnight is:>)


----------

